# How to make an acoustic guitar



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I think I would just wing it myself, but apparently this worked for this guy, so passing it along. Looks good anyway.
How to Make an Acoustic Guitar


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't think I'll try that.


----------

